# looking for sheet music



## Tatiana (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't even know if it exists but does anyone know where I can find an arrangement for violin of Joe Hisaishi's score for the Takeshi Kitano film "Kikujiro" (Kikujiro no natsu)? Thanks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 10, 2005)

Isn't that the film 'Spirited Away'?

Afraid I can't help with the music, though. All my searches pull a blank - but you may find it on a Japanese site. Afraid I only know one sentence in Japanese so I'm no help there.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've never heard neither about the musiscian nor about the film  sorry mate


----------



## Meysha (Apr 10, 2005)

All I could find out was that the song is called "Summer". I have real difficulties finding sheet music on the internet and I actually gave up. I'll start looking again soon and if I find any sheet music, I'll let you know.  oh and I'm assuming you don't want to pay.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tatiana said:
			
		

> I don't even know if it exists but does anyone know where I can find an arrangement for violin of Joe Hisaishi's score for the Takeshi Kitano film "Kikujiro" (Kikujiro no natsu)? Thanks.


 

Tatiana, I assume you play the violin... That's very cool. Well, if you can find me a website that carries that music I will be able to extract the melody and arrange it for the violin. I can then scan it and e-mail it to you. Just PM me and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Tatiana (Apr 13, 2005)

I didn't think anyone would reply to my post so thank you very much to you all!!!

Hertz, the film I mentioned is not Spirited Away, but I believe the score to that one was composed by Hisaishi as well.

Menthos, "Kikujiro" is a beautiful Japanese film and the music is just wonderful. 

Meysha, if you're looking for sheet music, try a public "médiathèque", there should be one in Toulousse.

Mitica: That's incredibly generous of you!   Mult'umesc foarte mult (I hope I got that right  :blushing: ).


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, we have a lot of violinists on this board  

In addition to Mitica's suggestion, if you can find a midi of the song mitica and I both have software to extract the different parts and it would be easy to arrange something that way as well.


----------

